# A/C not cooling



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

Just today I noticed my 1993 Nissan D21 Hardbody truck's A/C isn't cooling like it normally does. It is slightly cool but nothing like it usually is. Normally I have to cut it back to speed 1 or cut a/c switch off alltogether it gets so cold. The mileage on the truck is 176,000.
I have never had my a/c charged before..EVer. So I'm wondering and of course 
PRAYIN that's all it is... Just needs a good recharge.

Does anyone have any ideas or have similar situations ?

Thanks
Troy


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

TroyH3 said:


> Just today I noticed my 1993 Nissan D21 Hardbody truck's A/C isn't cooling like it normally does. It is slightly cool but nothing like it usually is. Normally I have to cut it back to speed 1 or cut a/c switch off alltogether it gets so cold. The mileage on the truck is 176,000.
> I have never had my a/c charged before..EVer. So I'm wondering and of course
> PRAYIN that's all it is... Just needs a good recharge.
> 
> ...


I noticed my 04 frontier w/29,000 miles not cooling like it did last year. It takes it quite some time to cool the inside off(I do have a black truck, so that never helps), but it does eventually. I'm going to hook the gauge up to mine tomorrow to see if I need to add some


----------



## benett (May 28, 2006)

I'd be interested to know if your are low on Freon.. be sure to post up and let us know. 

:newbie: (me)


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Mitchell

Please let me know if yours needs recharging. I'm hoping that's all mine needs. 
I have the R134A type freon. I can get it pretty cheap at Autozone or Advance. 

Look forward to your results,

TroyH3


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

TroyH3 said:


> Hey Mitchell
> 
> Please let me know if yours needs recharging. I'm hoping that's all mine needs.
> I have the R134A type freon. I can get it pretty cheap at Autozone or Advance.
> ...


I usually visit my parents on the weekends. This weekend I had to leave the truck at home and we took my wife's car since I had the interrior turn apart for my map light install so I couldn't check it yesterday. I'll know for sure no later than this coming Sunday. 

Heads up though. I had a 88 toyota pickup with 128,000 miles and one summer it quit cooling all together. Had to have (don't remember know) one of the seals replaced because it went bad and started leaking all the freon out. If yours still cools a little, you might be all right. But it it isn't cooling at all,(don't know how much "doesn't cool like it used to is"), you probably have a leak. Don't worry, though, sounds like it isn't the case for you just based off what I read. I'll let you know soon about mine.

Oh for what it is worth. My dad's Tundra did the same thing, (only mine is cools better than when he had the problem, sounds like your truck is cooling like his was, and he just needed a recharge), and a quick recharge was all he needed. 

I'll let you know what I find out about mine.


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

Mitchell,

It's weird, but today I cranked it up to go to Home Depot and put it on speed 3 and it started to cool much better than it did the other day. Hmmmmm...... ???#@$##($*@#
Not sure If I was just way too hot that day and didn't think the a/c was cooling good enough or what, but I'm thinking of still having it charged anyway. 
Do you know what the normal pressure should be for nissan trucks ?

thanks and i'll keep ya posted too,

Troy


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

That almost CERTAINLY sounds like the system's low on refrigerant.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Troy,
I'm not sure about the pressure. Actually, check the label under the hood, it should tell you. I'll have a look at mine tomorrow and give you an idea if you don't have the label.

I'll keep you posted as well.


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

I hope you're able to open this link to it's product description.
Let me know if this is a descent product to get to recharge the Nissan truck I have.
I'm hesitant to recharge system if I go home today and run a/c and it cools like normal.
I'll monitor while driving and if it feels like I need to turn it down.. then it definately is working correctly. I'd hate to buy refrigerant and my levels are fine.

Let me know your thoughts,
thanks
troy


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

I've been busy and didn't get to look at the A/C label under the hood today. I'll try to look at it tommorrow for sure. As far as the freon goes, I don't know really anything about it. I usually ask someone at autozone or advance auto parts and just hope they know what they are talking about and leading me to a good product. Sorry I couldn't help you out for this one, hopefully some one that knows whats good will chime in. 

I went for a ride today and it took almost the entire ten minute trip to cool the inside. I'll definetly be checking it out by this weekend. Let me know how yours goes.


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

Mitchell,

I'm planning on going by walmart today and picking up some refrigerant and checking
the freon pressure in my truck with the inline guage that comes with the freon can and then see if it is low before actually adding some into the system.

I'll let you know my results then,

Troy


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

If your 1993 uses R12, then stay with R12 (it's available, though not cheap, works better than R134a). If yours was R134a, stay with that. Don't use any refrigerants with leak sealers or conditioners either, use only pure refrigerant or one with UV dye only. If you've never had yours serviced, it might just be a little bit low, as the systems are designed to leak a little bit out of the compressor seal to keep the lip lubricated. If so, a recharge would likely be under $100 (go to an AC shop). If you have gauges, you're probably equipped to measure the pressures and add your own refrigerant; typical summer day pressures will be about 250-300 psi on high side, maybe 25-35 psi on low (wear safety glasses when using refrigerant). Don't overadd. Make sure your fan clutch or cooling fans are in prime condition.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

To go along with what cusser said, R-12 is very expensive. Really don't remember how much it was going to cost me, but they do make a "freeze-12" that can be subsituted for the R-12 at a much cheaper price. Supposdly when they explained it to me when I had my a/c repair done on my 88 toyota, R-12 was suppose to be phased out, AGAIN, as THEY claimed. If your not sure, at the least, your owners manual should at least tell you what kind of refrigerant your truck uses.


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Troy, I finally checked my A/C.
Its in the lower part of the "everythings ok zone". I might top it off later this summer. On the way home from the lake today, it got pretty cold in there.


----------



## TroyH3 (Jan 12, 2003)

Last weekend I added some more refrigerant to my system and that seemed to help alot.
I bought the Interdynamics brand of refrigerant of R-134A called measure and charge.
It has a built in pressure guage in the line. Before adding to the system, I took a reading of the pressure and it showed that it had well below the necessary refrigerant my a/c should have. So I commenced to add mostly the whole can which put just above the 
okay range.

I didn't want to "overcharge" the system. I'll take a measurement this weekend and see how it is doing.

My air has been doing much better these days ! So glad this got me up and running again:loser: . I love my a/c especially in these H O T georgia summers  !! 

I'll check back later,
Troy H


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Glad to hear your A/C is good to go now. 

I know we don't always have those extreme temps as some of the other states, but in the southeast, the humidity gets bad. I got to live in the middle east when my dad was stationed there when he was in the army, and it got well up into the 120's, but it was more of a dry heat, which really doesn't make it as bad as it sounds. Don't get me wrong, it is still HOT as hell, but I still hate humid heat over the dry heat!


----------

